# Best Joke pics



## COgoatLover25

Post your funniest picture , found on the web or at your home!! Only requirements are that they can't be dirty.


----------



## COgoatLover25




----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Scottyhorse




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

...


----------



## kccjer




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## kenzie

I love this one !


----------



## anawhitfield

Too funny !


----------



## anawhitfield

I think this is my favorite EVER !!!!


----------



## anawhitfield

or maybe this one is my favorite. I can't decide.


----------



## kenzie

anawhitfield said:


> or maybe this one. I can't decide


I love that it is too funny


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Hey, It makes since


----------



## Trickyroo

*Show line shepherds that really work*


----------



## Trickyroo




----------



## Trickyroo

One of those pics would have been plenty , sorry folks


----------



## Trickyroo

A couple of cute ones .


----------



## Trickyroo

A couple more


----------



## Trickyroo

Still more :hammer:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Laura!! Way too funny! :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Laura! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

This


----------



## erica4481




----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

....


----------



## kccjer

Tricky...you must gave facebook friends like mine!! ROFLMAO


----------



## Trickyroo

More…

Second pic…..ummmmm , nice doggie :shocked:


----------



## kccjer

Some more....


----------



## MsScamp

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Oh, those were great!


----------



## kccjer

Appropriate for this cold weather????


----------



## MsScamp

Oh yeah! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: very appropriate


----------



## crazy_goat_girl9716




----------



## crazy_goat_girl9716




----------



## crazy_goat_girl9716




----------



## ciwheeles

It didn't so there's the link http://cheezburger.com/7984896512


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

......&hellip;&hellip;.&hellip;&hellip;&hellip;&hellip;.


----------



## ciwheeles

_And _I found 3 more


----------



## COgoatLover25

Where do you guys keep getting this stuff?!? Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh, I just love this stuff.


----------



## kenzie

I love this one!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Love it


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Proper anatomy


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

...


----------



## kccjer




----------



## kccjer




----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

...


----------



## erica4481




----------



## erica4481




----------



## erica4481




----------



## MsScamp

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is actually my dog.


----------



## MoKa-Farms




----------



## DDFN

for these cold times


----------



## DDFN

a few more


----------



## nchen7

I like this one...


----------



## kccjer




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

.,.,


----------



## kccjer




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ :ROFL: hahah!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

....


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Oops already posted that


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

...


----------



## kccjer

another...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here's some..


----------



## kccjer

here's your seeds....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ haha! I think I have that one somewhere on here.. Love it!!


----------



## kccjer

And here are the bacon bits...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Love it!  that was our last pigs name :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, I love bacon  and yes I bought bacon duct tape


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

More


----------



## MsScamp

Skyla, the first one is just pure evil! I love it! :ROFL: :lol: :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## kccjer

I want him!


----------



## Darlaj

hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GoatCrazy said:


> Skyla, the first one is just pure evil! I love it! :ROFL: :lol: :ROFL: :lol:


Of my first or second post? The spider or bacon tape?? Lol!


----------



## MsScamp

Skyla, the spider! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Carmen, that is tooo funny! :shocked: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thought so  lol! I thought it was pretty humorous! :lol: that would be fun!  :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

What is everyone's sudden fascination with bacon and mustaches??? :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My bacon obsession is nothing sudden   
(But I know what you mean  )
I have no clue what's up with all the mustaches :{ <-- my smiley has one  lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ :rofl:


----------



## kccjer

Take the pic of course!! Camels aren't carnivores and the kid is just gonna get a little bit slimy!!


----------



## Sylvie

...


----------



## Sylvie

:lol:


----------



## kccjer

My new motto....


----------



## Sylvie

Found some of horses....


----------



## Sylvie

...


----------



## kccjer

That last one is so cool...too bad it's a photo shop. :-( How awesome would it be to have a horse marked like that/???


----------



## Sylvie

___


----------



## Sylvie

kccjer said:


> That last one is so cool...too bad it's a photo shop. :-( How awesome would it be to have a horse marked like that/???


Really cool! Here's the original pic


----------



## Sylvie

I keep finding em!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Love them! :lol:


----------



## Sylvie

one more


----------



## Sylvie




----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> My new motto....


Amen to that! I definitely need to change my paradigm!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

...


----------



## kccjer

Yep, I can see it coming....


----------



## Sylvie

:laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Cute


----------



## kenzie

I love this!!


----------



## kccjer

Ok...TMI???

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer

There ya go.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

kccjer said:


> Ok...TMI???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


Haha!! Love it!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Honeysuckle

Omg my family thinks I've lost my mind I've been laughing so hard!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh man that last one had me rolling , lolol.
I have to go to bed , now I have a headache from laughing , lol.


----------



## kccjer

I love this one


----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> Yep, I can see it coming....


That looks like just the cow to do it, too! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## MsScamp

kenzie said:


> View attachment 53381
> 
> I love this!!


Awwww, that is just too cute!


----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> Ok...TMI???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


Nah, you should see mine when spring gets here!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## anawhitfield

I really, really, really hope we have one that looks like this little guy next month.


----------



## Trickyroo

ROFL , Jill , what does the caption say in the second one ?
I can't see it  Those are hysterical , love , love the first one , ROFL !


----------



## Trickyroo

That orange cat looks exactly like my cat mouse I had years ago.
He just had a bit more white to him  That is too funny , you can just see the hell that is about to come , ROFL !


----------



## Trickyroo

I want that little baby !!!! I hope mine don't all look like that or else I'll have to keep them all :shocked::shocked::stars:


----------



## kccjer

hehe


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## kccjer

Omg...poor lil weener dog. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I love this one too!


----------



## Goatzrule

hahahaha


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## anawhitfield




----------



## Trickyroo

Clearly Buttermilk has had a wee bit too much coffee :ROFL:
That it too funny , I saw that one before , i just about wet my pants from laughing so hard , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

I want Buttermilk :hugs: I feel sorry for his "friends" , :lol:


----------



## kccjer

Awwww....Buttermilk is absolutely ADORABLE!!! I want her....


----------



## kccjer

Baby goat playing with pig....it's cute...


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## kccjer

...


----------



## Emzi00

Carmen, that's so not cool! :lol: It bugs me soooo much!!


----------



## kccjer

Emzi00 said:


> Carmen, that's so not cool! :lol: It bugs me soooo much!!


 Bwahahahaha


----------



## kccjer

OMG!! This one is SOOOOO true to cats!!! I had tears streaming while watching!


----------



## goatygirl

Lol


----------



## kccjer

...


----------



## kenzie

I love this video!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh man that is so stinkin funny :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
I love it , I watched it a couple times , too funny :lol:

Wet dogs are a riot :lol:


----------



## kenzie

Trickyroo said:


> Oh man that is so stinkin funny :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
> 
> I love it , I watched it a couple times , too funny :lol:
> 
> Wet dogs are a riot :lol:


I know they are haha!!
I watched it a while too!!


----------



## MsScamp

Trickyroo said:


> Clearly Buttermilk has had a wee bit too much coffee :ROFL:


No lie! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Buttermilk is the funniest on this thread lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , thanks to the animal videos , I have wasted waaaaaay too much time watching them , I am behind in my chores  lolol

I have watch a video where someone put clear wrap across a doorway and then threw a cat toy so their cat would run into it…….seriously ?
I wonder how smart this person feels now……probably can't get over himself being smarter then the average kitty………stupid human tricks.


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## kenzie

Haha i love those!!^


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## nchen7

I love this stalking cat video:


----------



## Goatzrule

Rofl :ROFL: ^that is so funny.


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## kccjer

...


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Trickyroo

nchen7 said:


> I love this stalking cat video:


Should have the "Jaws" theme playing ! :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Goatzrule said:


>


Checklist for next video

1.- better support bra :-D

2.- review "tricks"

3.- give that awesome , gorgeous , sweet , extremely tolerable horse a chance to back out of any more of these videos 

4.-maybe consider wearing a protective face mask :scratch: I thought for sure the woman was going to do a face plant when attempting to jump the water.

Note : Horse is one heckuva tolerable animal and should be given tons and tons of treats for putting up with owner. You can see the trust this animal has in her or maybe horse just thinks she's not the sharpest crayon in the box and is taking the best care it can of her


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## dance4emily

Lol I want one of those


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Checklist for next video
> 
> 1.- better support bra :-D
> 
> Note : Horse is one heckuva tolerable animal and should be given tons and tons of treats for putting up with owner. You can see the trust this animal has in her or maybe horse just thinks she's not the sharpest crayon in the box and is taking the best care it can of her


HAHAHA!! :ROFL:

I'm betting in the later :/ I was waiting for him to buck her off! I know if I were the horse I sure woulda!! :hair:


----------



## goatygirl

hah


----------



## kccjer

:thinking::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

:-o:-o:-o:think::ROFL::hammer:


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## kccjer

Cat scared of mario

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=416301911848376


----------



## kccjer

If I fits, I sits....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200387320826253


----------



## kenzie

Haha i love those


----------



## dance4emily




----------



## Goatzrule

^ the last one is so funny. I always fall for it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goatzrule said:


> ^ the last one is so funny. I always fall for it.


I wouldn't admit that lol


----------



## Goatzrule

Hahaha ooops. :wallbang:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


----------



## dance4emily

I love the last one too


----------



## goatygirl

Haha the china one!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## DDFN

I can't remember which page I last saw but here are two that I came across this evening. if repeats I am sorry been busy with kids and classes.


----------



## Goatzrule

Hahaha thats cute^


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Twink90

This my German shepherd Trinity hanging out in my Kia soul! Ha ha


----------



## Trickyroo

:slapfloor:


----------



## Used2bmimi

These are too funny!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## kc8lsk

Love the cat with the peafowl I can see that happening with either of my cats especially my siamese that's just too cute
:wink:


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , that Maltese looks like my Icess , lolol.
These are hysterical ! The hamster and the gopher is priceless , lolol.


----------



## Emzi00

...


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## MsScamp

Awwwww, how sweet is that?


----------



## DDFN

Ok so kinda of snowed/iced in so here are a few. . .


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Capricornacres




----------



## Capricornacres




----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha, those are the best .


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah they are.


----------



## nchen7

I saw this on fb the other day, and I literally laughed aloud!


----------



## DDFN

nchen7 said:


> I saw this on fb the other day, and I literally laughed aloud!


Oh Dear that is too funny!!! I ha never seen that before! lol


----------



## kccjer

I've seen it before...loved it then, still love it. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

HaHa:leap:


----------



## nigies4ever




----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## kccjer

hehehe


----------



## NyGoatMom

kccjer said:


> hehehe


Too funny!! :slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> I saw this on fb the other day, and I literally laughed aloud!


 Thanks for the laugh Ni!! :lol:


----------



## kccjer

Never thot of this...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! :lol:


----------



## kccjer

Awww


----------



## nchen7

^^ oh my goodness that is CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

You have to watch This is sooooooo fuuuunnnnnyyy!


----------



## nchen7




----------



## kccjer

yep


----------



## kccjer

I know there are a few of us on here that can relate to this one!!!


----------



## nchen7

^^ I know fear CAN control me, and I've never been chased by a cow momma (never want to either!)


----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> I know there are a few of us on here that can relate to this one!!!


Oh yeah! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kccjer

My son and I are wondering why the combine isn't out there?


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ugh!! Oh man, that's not good :ROFL:


----------



## kccjer

Yeah...well...I've been out there doing that before. It's not fun. That's why we're wondering where the combine is. Actually had 2 combines one time. Hehe

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## NyGoatMom

Crazy! I don't envy that!


----------



## MsScamp

kccjer said:


> My son and I are wondering why the combine isn't out there?


It probably already sank. :lol:


----------



## kccjer

Hadn't considered that one!! LOL


----------



## MsScamp

The combine is probably what's keeping the tractor out towards the middle from sinking! :lol:


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

Nice!!! Apparently they didn't believe the sink hole was really there until they'd driven the full 100K worth of equipment into it!


----------



## MsScamp

SunnydaleBoers said:


> Nice!!! Apparently they didn't believe the sink hole was really there until they'd driven the full 100K worth of equipment into it!


Are you kidding? One of those tractors alone is 100K new - they've easily got 300K worth of equipment stuck, and that doesn't count the equipment on the back of the tractors or the missing combine!


----------



## goathiker

The spray rig on the back of the one tractor is easily another $100,000.


----------



## MsScamp

Is that what that is? I couldn't figure out what it was.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, the arms are folded up in the pic. That's sad. They have more than my net worth stuck in a sinkhole ;-)


----------



## MsScamp

:lol: :lol: I know the feeling!


----------



## COgoatLover25

neat video !


----------



## kenzie




----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## kc8lsk

This is About right


----------



## Mamaboyd

Capricornacres said:


> View attachment 54692


I want this sign for our front yard, lolol


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## COgoatLover25

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...3kLc0tzsroeFblH766KhiAw&bvm=bv.61725948,d.dmQ


----------



## ksalvagno

That was interesting!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I thought so too ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

That was odd


----------



## BrileyGoats

There's no way I would ever go into that lake! I do like the goats though!


----------



## Goatzrule

Weird. just weird


----------



## goatlady1314

Omg I love #20 the bike one its hilarious!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

horse statue made out of birch wood! :-o


----------



## kccjer

I absolutely LOVE these sculptures

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## COgoatLover25

I know ! They're pretty cool 
Look at these ! They're horseshoes if you couldn't tell 














Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer

OMG! I hadn't seen those...they are amazing!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's really neat what people can do !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's some more of birch wood














Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's wire !!













Snow!!!







People standing!!!!







And sand!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

And sand !!!














Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Those are amazing!!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## Goatzrule

Must watch


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## kccjer

hehe


----------



## anawhitfield

*watchadoin ?*

This is my goat Cocoa


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha that's funny!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Heheh!  that's me!


----------



## COgoatLover25

heres a pic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## kccjer

Can I move to the inside???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!!


----------



## kccjer

Cute


----------



## Goatzrule

hahaha


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## kccjer

2 of the smartest men on earth!


----------



## kenzie

I love this!!^ my friend sent it to me the other day!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

The smart men certainly are that! Notice the marine is too afraid the marine I say!


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goathiker




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## kccjer

Motto


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Just a picture that reminded me of my cat...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> ...


AWES!!!


----------



## kccjer

Piggies


----------



## kenzie

kccjer said:


> Piggies


Awwwww!!! They are soo cute! I love pigs!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk

Here's one my husband found me


----------



## kenzie

My friend sent this to me too

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

Read my signature!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## GoateeFarms50

I have no children but I found that one picture funny  I have weird sense of humor...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

...


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ...


Lol, my cousin did that once lol only difference was that she did it to my goat!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

this is my favourite - note the faces of the women. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, my cousin did that once lol only difference was that she did it to my goat!!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Haha!! Way too funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> this is my favourite - note the faces of the women. lol


ROFL Ni! I love that one too! WAY too funny!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> View attachment 63839


Lol!! Too cute!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## kccjer

Yep...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ haha!! LOVE it!

Love the video too!!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## nchen7

this little goatie needs some other goatie friends!


----------



## nchen7

this little goatie needs some other goatie friends!


----------



## sassykat6181

Buck talk! I have one that barks like a dog


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

it explains itself!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatygirl

nchen7 said:


> this little goatie needs some other goatie friends!


He is in rut. He probably would not sound like that at any other time.


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## Chadwick

It does not explain itself!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> It does not explain itself!


That's what I thought!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's what I thought!!!


Same here! Lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know but it is a hilarious pic!!!!!!:')


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Trickyroo

I posted these before , but they're good for another giggle


----------



## COgoatLover25

trickyroo said:


> i posted these before , but they're good for another giggle


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

More


----------



## Goatzrule

That is so funny


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kelsie Love it!! I saw another one like that it was soo funny!

Haha!! Love them Laura!!!


----------



## russellp

Soon. Very soon.


----------



## Trickyroo

That's scary , lolol. ^^


----------



## glndg

Trickyroo said:


> More


I sent the Jeff the dog photo to a human Jeff who finds farts amusing. :greengrin:


----------



## Trickyroo

glndg said:


> I sent the Jeff the dog photo to a human Jeff who finds farts amusing. :greengrin:


Oh that should go over well , :ROFL:


----------



## russellp

It takes patience, years of experience, and all the best equipment to sneak up on and photograph feral goats








Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Too funny !
Geez ! Nice rack !


----------



## goathiker

I'll repost this one.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that one is too funny Jill , :ROFL:
Definitely worth reposting :slapfloor:


----------



## Goatzrule

so funny


----------



## Sylvie

...


----------



## happybleats

The great danes dont know they have grown a little...and seriously..Timothy can sleep any where!!!


----------



## Sylvie

Not a picture, but...


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL: 
Great stuff


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## ndwarf

LOL love this thread!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

its not a joke pic but I found 52 4leafed clovers and 5 5-leafed clovers in 23 mins

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Tis true lol


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

That is so true


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Hmmmm Google do seem like a girl.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Oh no not the birds' idea....


----------



## Goatzrule

Facebook prospect


----------



## Sylvie

This one of my favorite jokes ever :slapfloor:


Kids: Ya Got To Luv Um

The boss of a big company needed to call one of his employees about an
urgent problem with one of the main computers. He dialed the employees
home phone number and was greeted with a child's whispered, "Hello?"

Feeling put out at the inconvenience of having to talk to a youngster
the boss asked," Is your Daddy home?"

"Yes", whispered the small voice. "May I talk with him?" the man asked.
To the surprise of the boss, the small voice whispered, "No."

Wanting to talk with an adult, the boss asked," Is your Mommy there?"

"Yes", came the answer. "May I talk with her?" Again
the small voice whispered, "no".

Knowing that it was not likely that a young child would be left home
alone, the boss decided he would just leave a message with the person
who should be there watching over the child. "Is there anyone there
besides you?" the boss asked the child.

"Yes" whispered the child, "A policeman". Wondering what a cop would be
doing at his employee's home, the boss asked "May I speak with the
policeman"?

"No, he's busy", whispered the child." Busy doing
what?, asked the boss. "Talking to Daddy and Mommy and the Fireman",
came the whispered answer.


Growing concerned and even worried as he heard what sounded like a
helicopter through the ear piece on the phone the boss asked, "What is
that noise?"

"A hello-copper", answered the whispering voice. "What is going on
there?", asked the boss, now alarmed.

In an awed whispering voice the child answered, "The search team just
landed the hello-copper"

Alarmed, concerned and more than just a little frustrated the boss
asked, "Why are they there"?

Still whispering, the young voice replied along with a muffled giggle:


"They're looking for me"


----------



## Sylvie

...


----------



## Sylvie

...


----------



## Sylvie

...


----------



## Sylvie

...


----------



## Sylvie

...


----------



## Sylvie

...


----------



## Sylvie

Okay, just a couple more


----------



## Sylvie

I'm on a roll


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## kccjer

"i" before "e"....except.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!!


----------



## takethelead

My sister sent these to me the other day.


----------



## kc8lsk

Here's one for the holidays.


----------



## margaret

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Figured this ought to be here as well :lol:


----------



## margaret

Very true:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

...


----------



## margaret

:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Figured this ought to be here as well :lol:


Love that one!!! :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

Quote: Unicorns can't fly, I can't fly, therefore, I am a unicorn


----------



## goatygirl

I'm not saying i am batman but you've never seen us in the same room together.


----------



## kenzie

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

takethelead said:


> My sister sent these to me the other day.


That is freaking hysterical ! :ROFL:


----------



## kc8lsk

Great and now they are singing


----------



## ndwarf

These are totally me


----------



## margaret

:lol:


----------



## margaret

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## kccjer

...


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> ...


That kid is getting so many germs right there... Lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

germs help kids to develop immunity instead of allergies


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## goatygirl

A precious little girl walks into a pet shop and asks in the sweetest little lisp, "Excuthe me, mithter, do you keep widdle wabbits?" As the shopkeeper's heart melts, he gets down on his knees, so that he's on her level, and asks, "Do you want a widdle white wabby or a thoft and fuwwy bwack wabby or maybe one like that cute widdle bwown wabby over there?" She, in turn blushes, rocks on her heels, puts her hands on her knees, leans forward and says in a quiet voice, "I don't fink my pet python weally gives a thit.


----------



## goatygirl

The Montana Department of Employment, Division of Labor Standards claimed a small rancher was not paying proper wages to his help and sent an agent out to investigate him.

GOV’T AGENT: “I need a list of your employees and how much you pay them.” 

RANCHER: ”Well, there’s my hired hand who’s been with me for 3 years I pay him $200 a week plus free room and board. 
Then there’s the mentally challenged guy. He works about 18 hours every day and does about 90% of all the work around here.
He makes about $10 per week, pays his own room and board, and I buy him a bottle of bourbon every Saturday night so he can cope with life.
He also sleeps with my wife occasionally.” 

GOV’T AGENT: “That’s the guy I want to talk to - the mentally challenged one.” 

RANCHER: “That would be me.”


----------



## goatygirl

Lol
This looks like my house.


----------



## margaret

goatygirl said:


> A precious little girl walks into a pet shop and asks in the sweetest little lisp, "Excuthe me, mithter, do you keep widdle wabbits?" As the shopkeeper's heart melts, he gets down on his knees, so that he's on her level, and asks, "Do you want a widdle white wabby or a thoft and fuwwy bwack wabby or maybe one like that cute widdle bwown wabby over there?" She, in turn blushes, rocks on her heels, puts her hands on her knees, leans forward and says in a quiet voice, "I don't fink my pet python weally gives a thit.


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

Not a picture but.............. :lol:
"Anatidaephobia is defined as a pervasive, irrational fear that one is being watched by a duck. The anatidaephobic individual fears that no matter where they are or what they are doing, a duck watches."
I did not make this up :slapfloor:


----------



## Sylvie

Hahahaha! after reading that I had to google it, and found this picture


----------



## glndg

I found this on the Internet. It looks like caprinephobia.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hey, it's not paranoia when it's true. Plus, when said goat can turn into the abominable goat man at any given moment *shudder* :lol:


----------



## glndg

:shock::lol::lol:


----------



## goatygirl

Really cute..


----------



## kccjer

ndwarf said:


> Not a picture but.............. :lol:
> "Anatidaephobia is defined as a pervasive, irrational fear that one is being watched by a duck. The anatidaephobic individual fears that no matter where they are or what they are doing, a duck watches."
> I did not make this up :slapfloor:


Oh my! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## ndwarf

haha you old people will appreciate this video


----------



## Trickyroo

ndwarf said:


> haha you old people will appreciate this video


That is just too flipping funny :ROFL: I gave myself a headache from laughing :slap floor:

Dang if i just didn't get that stupid AARP form in the mail&#8230;&#8230;.:GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo

goatygirl said:


> Really cute..


Oh that is too precious ! Can i copy and save that photo ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE Tim Hawkins!! He is WAY too funny!! His new stuff is really funny too!


----------



## goatygirl

Trickyroo said:


> Oh that is too precious ! Can i copy and save that photo ?


Of Course you can.


----------



## Trickyroo

goatygirl said:


> Of Course you can.


Thanks  I didn't want to do it without asking just in case its a personal photo.
You know how small the animal world is and it would be funny once it gets sent to animal lovers , it gets sent back to you and you see your own three horses , lolol&#8230;..


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah that happens a lot.


----------



## Goatzrule

lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Love it ! :ROFL::ROFL: Ive ridden one particular horse in my younger years , her name was Mississippi . She was well schooled in English , if you messed up even the slightest bit with leg aids , you would be ash over tea kettle in a heartbeat ! Boy did that girl keep me on my toes , lol.


----------



## margaret

:slapfloor:


----------



## Goatzrule

onder:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goatzrule said:


> onder:


You ruined my Christmas!!!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You ruined my Christmas!!!! :lol:


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## margaret

:slapfloor: That's hilarious. I don't even like pumpkin pie.


----------



## Goatzrule

COgoatLover25 said:


> You ruined my Christmas!!!! :lol:


sorry :worried:


----------



## kccjer

I promise! LOL


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

So True! :laugh:


----------



## margaret

I saw that the other day. Awesome and true. And if I have to marry might as well be someone with goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

If I HAVE to marry…he better be near perfect and have goats and horses :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## margaret

^^I saw that on someone's facebook page and decided not to post it beause of that
IF i ever marry it's going to have to be a guy that loves goats, is fine with me having at least several dozen of them and doesn't mind having 4 legged kids instead of 2 legged ones.
And goodness, those kind of boys are scarce around here:lol:


----------



## goatygirl

Lol


----------



## goatygirl

My kind of Frosted wheat


----------



## sassykat6181

Goat eating peanut butter.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6392018?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000022


----------



## Trickyroo

sassykat6181 said:


> Goat eating peanut butter.
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6392018?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000022


Oh i love it !!!! She is so cute  She loves that PB just like my guys do !

Thanks for sharing !

Is it me or does that doe have only one ear ?


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh and she's a counter surfer too ! :ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

Yup you're right! I thought something looked "off" maybe she's half lamancha lol


----------



## Trickyroo

sassykat6181 said:


> yup you're right! I thought something looked "off" maybe she's half lamancha lol


Half La Mancha :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## COgoatLover25

That is just too adorable!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Trickyroo

That baby and the horse is just adorable ! Man , i was so nervous that baby was going to get stepped on ! What a great horse , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Goatzrule said:


>


Thats got to be the best video ever :ROFL:


----------



## Goatzrule

http://vine-videos.com/vines/twitter-com-2014-vines-and-best-vine/


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh geez :slapfloor: The best ones i watched so far are the fifth and the seventh one :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Ive got to finish watching them later , lol.. Thanks for that one Kelsie :hi5:


----------



## Goatzrule

I have tons more


----------



## Goatzrule

I should do this with my goats


----------



## sassykat6181

Except I wouldnt have to voice over the "Maaaaaaa!" part. Lol


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Trickyroo

Goatzrule said:


>


I think the best part of this video was when the cat lady smacked the dog lady :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Goatzrule

lol


----------



## Goatzrule

Im on a roll


----------



## sassykat6181

Hilarious!!!!
http://www.hrtwarming.com/his-neigh...nt-expecting-this-when-he-knocked-their-door/


----------



## ndwarf

Haha so true


----------



## Trickyroo

Goatzrule said:


> Im on a roll


Its funny though , the older you get the less you give a hoot :ROFL:


----------



## Goatzrule

This is so funny


----------



## Goatzrule

yes


----------



## happybleats

No NO NO....its duck duck goose.....!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah surree


----------



## Goatzrule

lol


----------



## Goatzrule

I have sooo many


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## margaret

That's awesome! And true:ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Ha !


----------



## happybleats

Timothy in pool: Do these pools make me look fat??
Dixie being silly....to the tune of Macarena lol


----------



## NewGoatMommy




----------



## Trickyroo

happybleats said:


> Timothy in pool: Do these pools make me look fat??
> Dixie being silly....to the tune of Macarena lol


LOL ! NO Timothy , they're very slimming on you  
Danes are very sensitive that way , lol&#8230;

HA! I have a dog that would be a perfect dance partner for Dixie !
He LOVES to do yoga as i call it , lol..His leg movements are so exaggerated , its hysterical , lol&#8230; Its almost like he's riding a bike  He's one of my dogs who needs a crash helmut when he goes outside :roll:


----------



## happybleats

you want to see dancing gone crazy...just ask my dogs if they want to eat lol


----------



## Trickyroo

LOL , I bet thats a sight to see ! If i do that here , i'll cause a fight , too much stimulation for Border Collies , lol…It causes mass chaos and I'm guessing stimulation overload…crazy dogs , lol..


----------



## COgoatLover25




----------



## Goatzrule

https://www.thedodo.com/pit-bull-ph...olest-dogs-1213111077.html?xrs=RebelMouse_fb#


----------



## Goatzrule

Not a picture but, 10 ways to get kicked off horse show grounds
10. Commentating over your own megaphone beside the dressage ring.

9. Warming up in the barn aisles when it is raining.

8. Lining up at the food truck mounted on your horse.

7. Throwing rocks at the dressage judge in her car.

6. Starting a campfire at your trailer to roast marshmallows.

5. Randomly untying horses at their trailers.

4. Sunbathing nude on the top of your trailer between rides.

3. Swatting a fly off of the bit-check lady with your crop.

2. Jumping over a baby stroller on the way to warm-up.

1. Chasing dogs on horseback with a lasso.


----------



## RoyalSpirit




----------



## Goatzrule

breeding season


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It can apply to all species :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

I thought these ones where pretty funny!!


----------



## margaret

lol


----------



## goat girls

Giving this a bump. Been posting this stuff in another thread.
My cat...


My kitten...


----------



## goat girls

[URL='https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrB8pyTqVlaKA0Ayz82nIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTIzbzA4aHA5BHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZANmYjAwOTM4OWI1OTBkNTQ0ZDI1N2MzMjdjNzc0ZDNmZARncG9zAzc5BGl0A2Jpbmc-?.origin=&back=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dsilly%2Bmemes%2Bfor%2Bbuying%2Banimals%26type%3Dhdr_s_16_22_orgnl%26fr%3Dyhs-elm-001%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Delm%26nost%3D1%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D79&w=1314&h=986&imgurl=s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2Foriginals%2Fec%2Fbe%2Fa5%2Fecbea5071bc94224578cdb2fa20e6ddf.png&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Fpin%2F552887291733944739%2F&size=1520.5KB&name=lama+-+clever+-+saw+kidnapping+-+%3Cb%3Eanimal%3C%2Fb%3E+%3Cb%3Ememe%3C%2Fb%3E+%7C+%3Cb%3EMemes%3C%2Fb%3E+...&p=silly+memes+for+buying+animals&oid=fb009389b590d544d257c327c774d3fd&fr2=piv-web&fr=yhs-elm-001&tt=lama+-+clever+-+saw+kidnapping+-+%3Cb%3Eanimal%3C%2Fb%3E+%3Cb%3Ememe%3C%2Fb%3E+%7C+%3Cb%3EMemes%3C%2Fb%3E+...&b=61&ni=21&no=79&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=11hbg5cp7&sigb=15feuvj1l&sigi=12kgira6c&sigt=12d2pk822&sign=12d2pk822&.crumb=gAM1eKOccrB&fr=yhs-elm-001&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=elm&type=hdr_s_16_22_orgnl']










[/URL]


----------



## Mary B.

Should I tell them it is electric?


----------



## goat girls

Home Alone...... goat style


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goat girls

Kangaroo?


----------

